# I bought a puppy that is spoiled? What do I do?



## JoseDodds (Nov 22, 2010)

I bought a 4 month old cockapoo. She is pretty much spoiled because she went to the washroom anywhere she wanted in the previous owners home, and had her food and toys beside her bed.

I am having the hardest time potty training her because she just stops and pees whenever where ever she wants, when she scared or excited. When she goes on walks she seems distracted by everything and ends up peeing and pooping in the hall when I take her out. As soon as she comes out of her cage she pees right in front of it.

I am still in the stage of bonding with her, and I just dont know what to do.

Does anyone have any tips or suggestions, methods to help potty train an apartment dog?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome, 

what is he feeding rutren ie how many times a day is she fed?, how much?, and at what time is she fed at?. if you feed her at a set time you should be able to time when she will need the toilet. 

is it first thing in the morning that she pees at the door of the crate when you let her out. 

do you open the door and let her charge out the crate or do you get her to sit and wait for you to tell her to come out even if the door is open(sorry i know you'v not had her long but its a good thing to start if you havent already) 

how long do you walk her for. 


you are basicly going to have to treat her as if she is an 8 week old puppy. right back to scratch.



anyway, would love to see a photo of her, what is her name.


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought a 3 month old pup that lived in a barn. I don't know how long you have had the pup but it does take time. Dogs really do want to do the right thing. I got my pup in June 2010 and I would say maybe Sept. 2010 she started doing real well. She still will poop in the house in a certain spot but that is more of a power struggle between her and I right now. Boy the things you can cause a dog to do without realizing it. Follow Kendal's advise one step at a time and all will work out. Pups must mature to get perfect. Hey, my pit-bull didn't get perfect till he was 5 years old!!! I have a few steps and doors left in the house!!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

We got a 2 year old rescued poodle a couple of months ago, and he would urinate on the floor when left alone. I put a belly band on him - a cloth that covers his penis area and fastens on top with velcro (with a sanitary napkin inside), and that helped a lot. He didn't like being wet! You could try putting one on your puppy in the crate and not take it off until you released him outside. It won't help the pooing, though. Just a thought...

I'd also tether the puppy to you when in the house (tie his leash to your belt loop), and take him outside within 15-20 minutes of eating, immediately after waking up from a nap, after a play session - you get the idea. Like the above post said, treat your pup like an 8 week old, until this problem is solved.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Totally agree with Georgiapeach.

Also, because your in a apartment (longer time to get outside ect) you could look into getting a indoor potty for her.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I have never seen one of these in person or known anyone who used one, but as Enneirda mentioned, have you thought about maybe getting it more under control in terms of where to pee by getting an indoor dog potty, essentially? This was the first thing that came up when I googled it http://www.poochpotty.com/ and I have seen them advertised on tv. Not sure if that would help or not in the longrun, but at least you could possibly making it so she isn't going anywhere she pleases and knows she needs to use that one spot, since it's hard to get her outside fast enough. Then as she gets older and can hold it for longer, you can wean her off the inside potty.


----------

